# Miscellaneous > General Database Discussions >  If possible then what i need?

## Kanutake39

Hi friends ,hope you all are fine and doing well.I am working as a security guard in for my company, recently our company has started expanding its ware house and workshop and it hired three companies to complete the project.As a part of my duty is to check identification and work pass issued by our company of the labors and keeping records of there entry and exit time.
In early days of this project i use to deal with hundred labors only, but now after 8 months since the project has begun , am dealing with almost 450 labors daily .Recently i was thinking that if there is any way to ease down with this situation , instead of writing down names of labors ,entry time and exit, etc.
Is there any user friendly software for such problems, is it possible to use barcode scanners or reader to read photos of labors from there ID cards and there data entered automatically with all there details necessary like entry and exit time, mean while also showing there documents or Gate passes , either valid or not.Hope you understand what i mean, and sorry if you feel that am not conveying in correct way.But friends, this is all what is in my mind and i know that your intelligent visions have figured out about what am asking.
Thank you very much

----------


## rmiao

Yes that's possible, most of companies are doing it now I believe. You need find such vendor in your area.

----------


## Kanutake39

Well for sure am not going for any vendor , then what am here for?.

----------


## rmiao

You can reinvent the wheel then.

----------


## Kanutake39

I never worked on such things ever, how can i then?

----------


## JereArtity

I mean, Im pretty sure Ill always be drawing something along with the debug data. Itd just be nice to know why this is and what Im doing wrong, if anything. My friend and I were sitting there for over an hour trying to figure out why the debug data wasnt drawing, and then I decided to draw a sf::Shape just to test it out and that made the debug data show up all of a sudden.

Thanks

----------


## Wal6ker

Use barcode reader to scan and read the data.

----------

